# What is your favorite movie scene involving guns and/or shooting



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This scene from "Once Upon a Time in the West" has to be my all-time Number 2 favorite movie scene involving firearms. I've never seen Henry Fonda look so evil. And notice how Fonda circles to a position where the sun isn't in his eyse.

What is your favorite movie scene involving firearms and/or shooting? I suppose most of you know already what my Number 1 favorite scene is.

[YOUTUBE]xLXU-Sa_o_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

The shoot out scene in "Open Range" with Kevin Costner"


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like Guss's shot also, in Lonsome Dove. I'll let someone else mention TS in QDU.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

"Now spit." Chief Dan George in "The Outlaw Josey Wales."


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 10, 2012)

Any of the gun scenes in Outlaw Josey Wales. Doesn't get any better than that!!

:lonergr:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

American Guerrilla in the Philippines is one of my favorite movies 

there are guns , improvised guns , locals being organized , radio /improvised radio

i also like, Sands of Iwo Jima 

and i don't think i have seen a bad D-Day movie yet 

so i suppose you could say i like WWII movies 

favorite scene , that is more difficult


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I liked the Trinity series. Before that, it was the close to the final scene with Warren Oates in "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia." That was the first film R rated for violence. And the latest was Desparado. The scene in the Mexican bar where Banderas killed everyone. I still laugh every time I see it. Steve Buscemi walking into the same bar earlier was one of the funniest scenes I've ever seen in a movie.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have two:

The rec room scene with Burt Gummer in Tremors

The scene with the shotgun in Police Acadamy when Takleberry says "come with me"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Favorite pistol scene
[YOUTUBE]_eT33eT30Uc[/YOUTUBE]

Favorite rifle scene
[YOUTUBE]uRKUMUPcR7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

MOst of the scenes in The Sacketts. the horseback shooting in True Grit. Several scenes in Chisum. Big Jake.

Gosh, way too many.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Qhorseman said:


> The shoot out scene in "Open Range" with Kevin Costner"


Me too! I love the realism, the sounds and projectile speeds of those weapons. I love the way the bullets go WHOP!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My favorite rifle scene immediately follows the blank machine gun scene in Southern Comfort.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Don't know if it's my favorite, but it has to be the most unforgettable for me. The opening scene from "Saving Private Ryan" during the D-Day invasion. It really kinda freaked me out.

[YOUTUBE]azmxn0MXgmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are no gunfights in this scene but it is one of my favorites. 
The end of "Lonesome Dove"

[YOUTUBE]JLFDZxdvRSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Doc Holiday and Johnny Ringo in Tombstone.

[YOUTUBE]KfbAFgD2mLo&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

A few I like-last scene in The Wild Bunch.....the robbery in Heat.....scene in the bush in Wild Geese..


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Unforgiven. "You just shot an unarmed man!" Clint, "Well he shoulda armed hisself beofre he decorated his saloon with my friend."


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like best, is quigley down under staring a sharps 45-120 and that nice guy tom Selleck!


----------



## Sunrisesya (May 3, 2012)

Wind in her hair....I agree with you about the tremmors gunfight but now my most 
fav scene is from The Closer when Sharon Rayder pulls a rifle to shoot the bad guy
exiting into a market.....hits him right between the eyes, the cops say Wow, right between
the eyes and she says lucky shot, this beanbag gun pulls to the right or something like that. That's now my new favorite.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Heat with Al and Robert.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my favorite scene from lonesome dove was when Gus is being chased across the dessert , and he stops at a slight depression cuts the throat of the horse and lays it down for cover and a shooting rest, Gus then shoots some of those giving chase , they back up and break out a 1874 sharps rifle with a full barrel length scope and use a deer leg shooting rest and fire a few shots , one strikes Gus's dead horse but he is behind to good of cover for them to get a hit, Gus fires a few shots short , then flips up the vernier sight on his 1860 Henry and lets one of the gloating men have it in the gut 

File:LDHenry1860-8.jpg - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

In true grit the 2010 remake that i actually liked better for it's some what more realist ending 

when Mattie picks up Lucky Ned Peppers Sharps 1874 Calvary carbine and final shoots Chaney, unfortunately the recoil takes her off guard and she trips backwards into the snake pit , i think they over exaggerated the recoil.

now just think if her father had shown her the proper use of the cold dragoon she would have taken him back at the river. 


I am a sucker for the helpless or weak taking up arms and defending themselves


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Favorite scene, from _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_, guy (the ugly, Paco, IIRC) is in the tub and someone with a rifle comes in and starts running his mouth about killing guy in the tub. Guy in the tub shoots him with the pistol he is holding under the water. Then he says, "if you're gonna shoot, shoot. Don't talk"

Second favorite is from _Tremors 4 Back to Perfection_ where Hiram Gummer, Black Hand Kelly and Juan Pedillo (sp?) are shooting at the "snakes" in the muling station and Hiram has the little hide-out pistol. The discussion that follows is very enlightening.

Another good one is from _Police Academy Citizens on Patrol_ where Tackleberry lets the little old lady use his revolver at the shooting range. The kick tosses her back and she says "that was fun, can I try it again?"


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Being a Marine, I would have to say the movie "Full Metal Jacket" is my all-time favorite. Right after Boot Camp when they are in Da Nang at Base Camp and Charlie hit them with artillery/ mortars and the fighting in the city..

A close runner up is "Apocalypse Now" - 'Charlie Don't Surf' on the beach or when they are up river at the last bridge and beyond..

Of course the WWII movie set in Stalingrad - "Enemy At The Gates". With the duel between the German and Russian snipers.

Then again a young Charlie Sheen and his 'Tiger Blood' in "Platoon", with the final firefight of the movie when his Company A.O. is over run by the V.C...

WIHH - The movie that comes to mind is Bruce Willis in "Live Free Or Die Hard" - when he shoots thru his shoulder to hit the head bad guy at the end. That is after he drops the vehicle on top of the bad guys Asian girl friend in the elevator shaft.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a western shoot out but I loved the scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark when Harrison Ford gets into a fight with a swordsman.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Heat bank shootout scene
[ame=http://youtu.be/ZL9fnVtz_lc]Heat Shootout Scene [High Quality] - YouTube[/ame]

Bravo Two Zero battle scene.
[ame=http://youtu.be/ydA5Y86crsw]Bravo Two Zero - SAS Battle Scene - YouTube[/ame]

D-Day landing scene from 'SPR'.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

My favorite gun shooting scene...when the marines get whooped by the Aliens in the 1986 movie. I love that movie so much that I have the alien as a background pic most days on my pc. 

Im strange...I know =]


----------



## Wozzy (Dec 10, 2011)

Dirty Harry Do You Feel Lucky Punk?

[YOUTUBE]8Xjr2hnOHiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I love the final shoot out in Quigley Down Under. It reenforces the fact making assumptions can get you dead.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Never said I couldn't use one. I said I didn't have much use for one." 
I think that was the line, something close anyway. Might have to watch that movie tonight.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think it was, "Never said I couldn't use one, said I never had much use for one." Doesn't matter much what order it was in, great line anyway.
Ed


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine is a little strange. In the movie Tremors, when the big worm comes after the gun nuts in the basement. Its not the cool part when it shows them using all the guns to kill it, My favorite part is when they first start shooting and you can hear the shots across the landscape going "kickapow, kickapow" I absolutely love that sound.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe not the all time favorite, but a good one,


[YOUTUBE]?v=cpFhUFlQIAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, what in tarnation was that!?


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

Raiders of the Lost Ark...ya you know the scene!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Boondocks Saints--when the boyos go to their gun dealer for a little firepower......I want to go shopping there


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Possum Belly said:


> Doc Holiday and Johnny Ringo in Tombstone.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KfbAFgD2mLo&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]




:rock:


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Blazin Saddles when Sherif Bart holds himself hostage.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

vicker said:


> Ok, what in tarnation was that!?



The vid I posted? "Proof of Life" with Russell Crowe and that guy from CSI. Good fun.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I have no problems with any of the movies mentioned already... have seen some of them a 'wee bit' more than the average movie fan...:grin:

Far and away, the most badegg scene ever has to be the 'mini gun' scene from Predator... guy opens up with the mini, then the rest show up with full automatics and grenade launchers, literally mowing down the jungle...


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Best gunfight scene ever;




[YOUTUBE]ccqdEhytKOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

....except he would have had to have a couple hundred pounds (not rounds) or so of ammo to run a mini gun that long. They run 4-6000 (thousand) rounds per minute cyclic rate.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Raiders of the Lost Ark, where the bad guy is showing off with his big sword, whipping it around and taunting Harrison Ford. Indie plugs him.....I've seen this movie dozens of times and it still makes me laugh!

The Quigley down under movie is another favorite.


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the way Indy's pistol sounds in Raiders of the lost ark! lol

Quigley Down Under is a good one too!

But I have to say my favorite shoot out scene is in the first Matrix movie when Trinity and Neo walk into the lobby of the building to go get Morpheus. 

I love the look on the guard's face when he sees what's in the bag, and then Neo opens his coat and is loaded down! Definitely one of my favorite movies!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

One of mine is when Mel Gibson rescues his oldest son from the British column in "The Patriot". Good use of muskets, knife and tomahawk.


----------



## coon18 (Jul 11, 2009)

nathan104 said:


> Mine is a little strange. In the movie Tremors, when the big worm comes after the gun nuts in the basement. Its not the cool part when it shows them using all the guns to kill it, My favorite part is when they first start shooting and you can hear the shots across the landscape going "kickapow, kickapow" I absolutely love that sound.


I really like Tremors too. I got the 4 pack with all the movies for my birthday and my wonderful Wife just got me the complete tv series for our aniversary.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Malamute said:


> ....except he would have had to have a couple hundred pounds (not rounds) or so of ammo to run a mini gun that long. They run 4-6000 (thousand) rounds per minute cyclic rate.


Killer Alien Predator from outer space. Invisible. Yank humans skulls and backbones out with a single yank... ...and we're worried about how much weight a super man can tote through the jungle?  

Common thought, though.... people can accept zombies, vampires, werewolves, Godzilla... but get hung up on how many times that revolver or automatic can shoot, without reloadin!


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

One not mentioned, but is near the top of my list of favorites is the last gunbattle in Way of the Gun. Running out of ammo for long guns, transitioning to 1911s, one hand reloads, stripping empty mags from a 1911 with teeth, etc. a little more realistic than Open Range firing 9-10 shots from a six shooter rapid fire cqb, but open range is just as high on my list, for the rest of it.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where Alan Ladd blew away Jack Palance in "Shane"..


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Tombstone is my favorite movie of all time, and the variety of gun action on the part of Doc Holiday is unbeatable.


----------



## AdamfromNW (Apr 16, 2012)

> One not mentioned, but is near the top of my list of favorites is the last gunbattle in Way of the Gun. Running out of ammo for long guns, transitioning to 1911s, one hand reloads, stripping empty mags from a 1911 with teeth, etc. a little more realistic than Open Range firing 9-10 shots from a six shooter rapid fire cqb, but open range is just as high on my list, for the rest of it.


I agree, the entire end scene in the bordello from Way of the Gun is pretty much epic.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

tgmr05 said:


> ...a little more realistic than Open Range firing 9-10 shots from a six shooter rapid fire cqb, but open range is just as high on my list, for the rest of it.



Costner had two pistols, but the transition to the second gun got edited out. It showed him checking loads in both before the fight though.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Possum Belly said:


> Doc Holiday and Johnny Ringo in Tombstone.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KfbAFgD2mLo&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


The whole movie is a favorite.


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

The Sand Pebbles, when Steve McQueen has to
shoot his ****** to end his suffering
very poignant, and technical at the same time


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

It's cheesy, it's long, but I've always loved the final scene from "A Few Dollars More"...

[YOUTUBE]Y-rFT-uHm4w[/YOUTUBE]

...and the sniper scene in Full Metal Jacket (female sniper holed up in the building) with that weird music in the background, but I don't think I can post any part of it due to language.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Watched MIB again. K patting his gun after being in the bug.

"I like this gun."

Cracked me up.


----------

